# Berkley Fireline - Exceed



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

This week I bought some of the new Berkley fireline which they have labelled as Exceed. I got some to replinish my light flick stick which has been sporting 4pd Finns for quite some time (very impressed with this product but looking for a change).

The first thing that struck me about this stuff was how thin it was, you expect a 4pd line to be thin but this stuff is microscopic, when you get your 135m spool it hardly has any line wrapped around it, I had to put extra backing on my reel so that I could fill it close to the spool lip. THe biggest problem with its fine diameter came about when tying knots with fat fingies early in the cool morning air, this was a challenge to say the least. Eventually, once the knot was done, I fired off my first cast with a little stiffy vibe, well the knot went clunking through the guides in a fashion that I have never experienced before on this little rod. But once the knot was beyond the guides I had to look twice to see if any further line had come from the spool, it was peeling away so smoothly that you could not even notice it. The cast flew an absolute mile compared to the previous line, I would conservatively estimate that I have gained at least 20% extra on my casting distance with this micro fine line.

The biggest problem I found with the line was that bloody leader knot (standard double uni knot) was catching the guides on every cast, and sometimes so much so that it would loop around the guides and stop the cast dead in it's tracks. So I changed my leader knot to a slim beauty and had no further problems on this front. I just couldn't believe I had to tie a slim beauty on 4pd line with 8pd leader, I would normally only use this knot only when I had massive chunky leader material like 30pd or greater.

I did get a couple of wind knots but I think they were more from not spooling the line tight enough originally as once I sorted them out and relaid some loose wraps on the spool I had no other problems in this area, but with the line being so ridiculously thin it was near on impossible to pick out the wind knots (I always try to pick them out before I try to lube them up and pull them thru) Also any loose line whilst rigging etc constantly gets blown all over the place as it is just so bloody light.

On the whole, I was pretty impressed with the new product but it will drve me nuts at times too, because when your leader knots aren't up to scratch it is a real problem when casting and I actually pulled one knot right through as it did not grab the leader so extra wraps etc will be required in future to prevent this type of failure. Would be interested in hearing from any body else who may have tried this product out yet also?

Kev


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I haven't tried it myself but helped a mate spool up some of the 4.4lb line onto his Ci4 Stradic. You're not wrong about the thinness, almost hair-thin.

He took it to the snowy mountains over Easter spinning for trout on a 7' 4-8lb flick stick and commented on the wind knots. Not sure if that will sort itself out in time but he did also mention about the difference in thickness to the 8lb leader he was using also which I showed him how to tie on via the slim beauty.

I personally wouldn't go that thin, makes knot tying a bitch, however my standard 4lb Fireline is no problem.

Marty


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I've spooled two reels with the stuff, yes casts well, yes wind knots and it tangles a lot and destrangs(is that a word) itself looking like a silk ball. I also can't tie knots with it, thought I was getting blinder. I'm going back to some Finn PRT or standard Fireline.

This stuff is cheap though, so if it works for you it's economy but this stuff is not for me.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

The new Fireline Exceed is supposed to be about 30% thinner than the old Fireline. You will only be able to buy the old formula at places such as BCF (they bought all the old stock), and eventually the new Exceed will replace the old formula in all but the pink colours. If you think this stuff is thin, you should have a look at the Sunline Rockfish PE braid, this stuff is freaking silly thin!!!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

How supply is the new stuff? Old fireline was very stiff especially once you got over 8lbs......20lb was ridiculously stiff,why I dont like it.
And does it still have a majorly understated breaking strain? Old stuff was usually at least twice the breaking strain as stated.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

It could be a little while before Purefishing transition over to all Exceed in their fireline range. As far as I am aware, yes the breaking strain will still be understated. But they have changed the the line weights a bit, it's more Kg oriented rather than the previous 4,6,8,10,14lb etc classes it was in.

Nick.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> How supply is the new stuff? Old fireline was very stiff especially once you got over 8lbs......20lb was ridiculously stiff,why I dont like it.
> And does it still have a majorly understated breaking strain? Old stuff was usually at least twice the breaking strain as stated.


In the line class that I got (4.4pd) it is ridiculously supple, it just floats around in the air like spider web. No idea what the heavier classes are like.


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey BIGKEV,
I picked up some of this stuff in 3kg, must say it's probably the best braid I've used (not that I've used anything more than fireline :lol: )
I also get those funny knots when casting, the line sort of wraps itself around the first or second guide :? . No wind knots so far though. Does hold quite a bit of knot strength also.
Cheers,
jondogg


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

The wind knots, guide catching, thread separation, and loose wind blown coils are the reasons I moved away from Fireline in the first place....

Shame they haven't fixed the problems with their line in the new upgrade.

Power Pro is my braid of choice now easily


----------

